# Motorhome driving tuition and general advice needed.



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi,
I am a lady, awaiting delivery of a new Eldiss Autoquest 140. I will be a lone traveler. The vehicle is just over 20ft but, in my mind, is growing on a daily basis! I am getting very nervous about the prospect of driving it, as l wait to collect it on 12th May. l know that in the scheme of things it is quite small but as someone who has only driven an average sized car, its a big step.

Firstly does anyone know where l can get tuition in a similar sized van in the Evesham area of Worcestershire.

Secondly, l would be grateful for any help or advice particulary relating to this model. Also with what equipment l should be buying for it, prior to collection and an immediate 2 day local stay. 

Although l have subscribed to MHF l find l cannot use the search facility, it just takes me to the latest posts. 

Marrabone


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Try not to worry about the driving part. Once you get going you will find it's not as bad as you thought. The peculiar thing about motorhomes in relation to a normal white van is that they are a bit wider behind the cab. You will get used to this but my tip at first is if you think you can get the mirrors through the gap then the rest will follow. The mirrors are the widest part by quite a margin.

I can't help you with tuition in your area but have you thought about hiring a luton van for the day and just driving it round? This could be the closest thing to your new motorhome and doesn't carry the risk.

For your first venture you will need to make sure that the van is equipped with gas bottles and a electric hook up lead. Then don't forget the kettle, tebags and teapot. That's covered the essentials! Take some water in a container for tea/drinking. You may also need some way of filling the water tank too. Some people use hoses (with tap attachments), some just use containers or watering cans.

You will need some cutlery, plates, loo roll, blue stuff for the loo, clothes, towels, soap and a toothbrush.

Above all enjoy yourself. It's quite a learning curve especially when you are new to it all but we can all learn from our own and other people's mistakes.

JohnW


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The C&CC run courses for their members on both caravan towing and motorhomes.

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/helpandadvice/courses/manoeuvringcourses/coursedates/

http://www.campingandcaravanningclu...courses/manoeuvringcourses/motorhomesyllabus/


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Marrabone and congratulations on your new purchase!

This download from a member is terrific with a checklist of things to take with you. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=ns_getit&cid=3&lid=133&type=url#get

(Hope the link worked)

Can help you with tuition but I drive our MH all the time and actually really enjoy it as I sit high and can see everything. The nice thing is our MH doesn't go that fast so my normally lead foot is subdued and I am forced to take it easy and smell the roses.

You will be just fine once you get a few miles under your belt...I'm sure of it!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Wizzo, that is a great idea, wonder why nobody has thought of that one before. :wink: :wink: will suggest that in the future.

cabby


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Congratulations, if your dealer is worth his salt, get him to go with you for a couple of hours so you get confidence, take the van home with him and park it up a few times.

Make sure you get a fully comprehensive handover, make notes and ask as many quiestions as YOU wish, even though you might think them silly, doesnt matter.

Dont be fobbed off, if the saleman doesnt know the answers, tell him to find someone who does!

Good luck

Peter


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

if you are really unsure about it all, phone a local driving school, if they don't have anyone on their books that teaches larger vehicles they will be able to put you in touch with some one who does!

congratulations by the way!


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Marrabone i live near Evesham if you have any problems or queries PM me and i will try to help you.

Dave


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

My wife & I have just recently completed Caravan Club manoeuvring course ( 1 day ) and found it very useful. 

Only 3 of us on the course so we had plenty of practice mainly reversing using mirrors and parking etc. all on a safe area away from traffic. 

Course instructor was excellent and very patient. 

Would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Driving*

Hi

Member "Grizzly" did such a course a while ago. Maybe worth sending her a PM (private message) to ask who the course was with. Roughly your sort of area too.

Russell


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

When I worked for BSM, we used to teach and test on larger vehicles for British Rail amongst others, so most driving instructors should be happy to give you a bit of tuition in your new van.

The luton hire idea sounds good too.

As to things you need, don't go mad would be my advice.

I bought levelling blocks, outer screen covers and a few other bits and pieces - never bothered using any of them, so for me a waste of money.

Better to get things as you go along, when the need arises.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I did my half day training with the local HGV training organisation. Felt a bit of a berk phoning to see if they could help. They were great and certainly did not patronise me in any way. I think it helped my car driving too as it makes you so conscious of your driving.

By the time I had finished I was more confident driving through narrow gaps at an angle in reverse than going at 30mph forward!!!!!! And as for reversing round corners......well!!!

I may not have needed the tuition, but it certainly gave me confidence to drive our pride and joy and very expensive (for us :wink: ) toy.

Sue


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you all for your excellent advice. There are no caravan club courses locally until September so l may go down the road of finding commercial tuition or, if l can't arrange it until after l have taken delivery, I'll get my brother who is an hgv driver to sit next to me for an hour or so.

I'm not going to go mad on accessories until l have a better idea of what is needed (l am a gadget freak so there would be no stopping me! I was thinking of things like spirit level wheel chocs etc.

Thanks again
Marilyn


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Marrabone said:


> I was thinking of things like spirit level wheel chocs etc.
> 
> Hi Marilyn
> 
> Forget about the spirit level - just use your eyes to make sure the wine in your glass is level (thats before you start drinking - afterwards it doesnt really matter) :wink: :wink:


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Contact the local IAM and the police will help if you can't find them. They are free and the instructors are experienced with all kinds of vehicles and will correct any bad driving habits you may have aquired over the years.


----------



## blinkinflip (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Marrabone

I felt exactly the same about my Hymer, like Wizzo said it's fine once you get going, just take it steady and you'll soon get used to it! 

My one tip is to be aware of how much the rear end swings out when you pull out of a parking space, I don't park anywhere near telegraph poles anymore


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you for posting this thread. The thought of collecting a new van to drive home seems daunting to me, particulary if the dealer is located in a busy place with unfamiliar roads. 

I bet that many people feel the same, even the small motorhomes are very large vehicles and do not have the same visibility as a car.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Marilyn...I'm sitting outside campsite reception in San Marino at the moment so can't get at my notes but I did a very good day course run by a couple of friendly gentlemen near Banbury -- not far off the M40.
I've written about it several times in MHF forums so ought to have left a trace in the search facility as to address and phone number. They do them to order so you ring up and book to suite.

It'sl done on a purpose built track on an old airfield and the people who run it also offer instructions if you want as to how to do day to day MH servicing- water, gas toilet etc as well as driving. After you have had your instruction on the course you drive out on the roads - Banbury, a stretch of M40 and the country lanes around. You do lots of reversing into tight spaces. learn to use mirrors and anticipate problems and how to deal with a big vehicle.

It was brilliant and even- with the certificate you got at the end- got us 10% off our insurance.

Hope someone can find the details for you - My connection is a bit slow

G


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Grizzly, l will try to find the details, it sounds ideal and only about 1 hour from me.
marrabone


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is the place:

http://www.drivecraft.co.uk/appletree.php

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Driving course*

Hi

I have found Grizzly's original post. See the thread below.

Russell

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-49451-banbury.html


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This is a link Grizzly sent to us:
http://www.drivecraft.com/

Alan.

Sorry to duplicate Russell, you must have posted while I was searching.


----------

